# Changing the food



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, I need some advice as I am thinkin about changing
Puppy's food but I want to make sure I get the best one for her without being too expensive - she doesn't seem to want to eat her food that much. She is on skinners puppy food - what would people recommend  I heard Iams contained ash in it to build it up - is this true? Xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of dog food has fillers in it. The 'best' dry brands are apparently:

- Orijin
- Barking Heads
- Arden Grange
- Fish 4 Dogs (Saffi is on this - it's smelly but she likes it!)


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I read that origin gave dogs smelly bums so I might keep away from that one  I am leaning towards the barking heads but now you have thrown in fish 4 dogs so I might look into that too  I have some of her food left so before buying her more of what she has I was going to slowly introduce her to new food but can't decide what would be best  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tried all above ( plus more) and personally favour Barking heads - it's a good all rounder.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> I read that origin gave dogs smelly bums so I might keep away from that one  I am leaning towards the barking heads but now you have thrown in fish 4 dogs so I might look into that too  I have some of her food left so before buying her more of what she has I was going to slowly introduce her to new food but can't decide what would be best  xx


Yes, I've read that too but it didn't have that effect on Saffi. We just couldn't afford to keep buying it - it's so expensive! 

I would slowly introduce new food... that's what most people do


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Is the fish 4 dogs not more expensive than barking heads? I found a site that does barkin head puppy for £39 for 12 kg bag. How long woul 12kg last?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes, it does appear to be cheaper. However we personally wanted a kibble without the extra fillers - Saffi's poos were loose and we read that dogs don't need the grains and rice that are often in kibble. 

I wonder if dogs would eat more of a lower protein kibble too as it wouldn't be as filling and therefore it would be a false economy getting a lower cost kibble. Not sure really! 

Just go with the one you're happy with! 

1.5kg lasted us around ten days but then we gave her a chicken wing each day too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think the recommended amount of Orijin was less than other brands, it did nt effect mines poos but they did have a chicken wing for tea. But they equally liked Barking Heads high protein content, these 2 brands were the only ones that Wilf was ever really interested in. Jollies pet stores stock Barking Heads but dont think that they are a national chain x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> Is the fish 4 dogs not more expensive than barking heads? I found a site that does barkin head puppy for £39 for 12 kg bag. How long woul 12kg last?



That sounds expensive, I am sure I pay about £23.00 for 12kg of barking heads. I will check.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Ooo if you can direct me to the £23 for barking heads I would be very happy - I don't mind spending my money on my little princess but if I can get it at a good value I would be very happy  
Barking heads is the brand that keeps getting the good reviews and would love to know that she is getting the best - also when you say you give your dog a chicken wing - do you mean a raw chicken wing ? Would I have to take it
Off the bone ? I sound so dim sorry I just want to make sure before I start giving her things wrong hehe  xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think its the 6kg bags that are 20 odd pounds. Pets in MInd in Blackpool is listed as a stockist x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Karen - this is janet ~(logged in on Julie's pc and can't be bothered to log her out and me in!) Did you know that Partners pet store have an offer on their Barking Heads at the moment. All small 2kg bags are £6.50 which works out cheaper than buying a medium sized bag and they have started a Barking Heads loyalty card. Buy 6 big bags and get the 7th free.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I have just been looking at the vetuk website at barking heads, it was £21.40 for 6kg and free delivery - I too would be interested if anyone knows of a cheaper place to order from. Billy is currently on Royal Canin and I am thinking of moving over to Barking heads.
H x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

ps: I have been paying £11 for 2kg of royal canin!


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I am going to just order the 12kg for 38 cos I really wan her on it and the website has next day delivery  xx


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I found viovet cheapest although amazon is not bad if you take the "subscribe & save" option. 12kg works out cheaper than 6kg everywhere I looked.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I am going to order from viovet tomorrow  they seem best price for barking heads - just worried about being out on friday so cant take delivery  xx


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have ordered my barking heads from viovet and should arrive tomorrow or friday so will slowly wean her off skinners and move her to that  very excited to have ordered it  xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Emily+Harry said:


> Ooo if you can direct me to the £23 for barking heads I would be very happy - I don't mind spending my money on my little princess but if I can get it at a good value I would be very happy
> Barking heads is the brand that keeps getting the good reviews and would love to know that she is getting the best - also when you say you give your dog a chicken wing - do you mean a raw chicken wing ? Would I have to take it
> Off the bone ? I sound so dim sorry I just want to make sure before I start giving her things wrong hehe  xx


We give Saffi a raw or semi-defrosted chicken wing. She eats everything, including the bone! When she sees me open the freezer she gets all excited… general rule is no cooked bones as they are brittle and can splinter and no load-bearing bones (i.e. thighs). We give her her wing in the garden as it’s generally more hygienic and keep an eye on her in case she does have any issues but she hasn’t so far and we’ve been giving them to her since her first day with us! I’m sure Kendal posted a video of one of her girls having a wing…


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Turi said:


> We give Saffi a raw or semi-defrosted chicken wing. She eats everything, including the bone! When she sees me open the freezer she gets all excited… general rule is no cooked bones as they are brittle and can splinter and no load-bearing bones (i.e. thighs). We give her her wing in the garden as it’s generally more hygienic and keep an eye on her in case she does have any issues but she hasn’t so far and we’ve been giving them to her since her first day with us! I’m sure Kendal posted a video of one of her girls having a wing…


I'm such a wimp - I'd be really scared ! Mind you I was the same with the kids & lumpy food, lollipops .....


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Forgot to say what I came here for ....
I emailed Fish4dogs about their sea jerky treats & they sent me some lovely sample bags. The little treats go down well with Dexter. Always worth asking for trial bags I think


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi loves the sea jerky and the fish stars... SO stinky though


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Rudi has just had her first chicken wing and she is so happy with her treat  keeping her busy  xx


----------

